# changed to lubro moly 5w40 from mobil 0w-40



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a 2.0 8v that consumes like mad. i've been using mobil 0w40 for a while, but would need to top it off every 1000 miles. Recently switched to lubro moly 5w40 and have seen much better results. It's been well over 1k miles and the oil is actually near the same level I started with. Also, I've always had a lifter tick, yet the lubro seems to have quieted it down slightly (could be that it is slightly thicker).

Figured I'd share my experience. I'd be curious if anyone else had great success with lubro moly...or if Mobil 1 is just way overrated.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Mobil 1, and the 0w-40 in particular, burns off pretty easily. Any 5w-40 should be a night-n-day improvement. 2.Slo has issues with ring wear and improper installation. 

Myself, I see no reason for a synth oil in that engine for anything other than just the right niche of cold temps. Below zero F, 5w-40 is very thick, and should be supplanted by a 5w-30, which is 1/2 as thick starting up in moderate cold. 0w-40 would be better than 5w-40 under those conditions anyway, about the same visc as 5w-30.

Dino 10w-40 is likely a good alternative for summer, with a mind to ambient temps, stepping down to 30 weights. Hi-Miles oil being pretty much ideal.

1q/1000miles is not bad anyway. Consumption can also be the result of an imperfect PVC system. Until that's assured, or even improved with a catch-can, true consumption is a question mark.

I run a bit of 2C oil in my gas at 500:1. You can try that to reduce consumption and for the other benefits. Piston soak or H2O TB cleaning....that's all stuff you do if you love your car. Fancy Euro oil in a 2.Slo is pretty much putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, very good to know. I have heard the argument about using synth oil in a 2.0 as a waste. Maybe after a couple rounds of lubro moly, I'll switch to a high mileage partial synth.


----------

